# crosses



## tboycountry (Oct 28, 2008)

I have a indan fantail who fell in love with a fantasy fantail. They have their first baby last week. What will I get? Will it be more fantasy, or a strong Indian with a larger crown? It is a saddel, and will be dark brown for sure. Should i let this pair continue to breed? I let them due to the lack of indian hen in my loft. He is a very devoted father, and I want to have young. I really want to pair him with a Indian soon. Any views?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I am moving your thread to the genetics forum for proper exposure, can you post a picture of the birds in question?

Thank you.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

If you are not going to show, I think that sounds like a lovely cross to me. if they have paired up then it would be a shame to break them up if you don't really have to, but if you want pure breeds then you will. would like to see a pic of this cross, esp when featherd out.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

What is a "fantisy " fantail, new term to me. Dave


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

LUCKYT said:


> What is a "fantisy " fantail, new term to me. Dave


 Hi DAVE The Fantisy fantail is a genetic project that has been worked on by some breeders I believe here in California. I am sure that Frank will be along to tell us more about the FANTISTY fantail. The Indian fantail is one if the birds that was used to create the FANTISTY.By making this cross tboycountry is going backwards and will more then likely get a youngster that tends to look like a poor (non showable) INDIAN FANTAIL. ..GEORGE


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Thank you George, things sure change, don't they?


----------

